# Preparing for a New Puppy



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I am a worry wart and need to plan things in advance all the time. I check prices, read reviews, etc, etc, etc.

So I have been reading and looking at things but still have questions. What other things do I need to get and where is the best place/brand to get it?

Pet Carrier – hard plastic or fabric (like a fancy bag)? I assume you have to bring one of these when you pick up your puppy correct?

Crate – for Home. What size? 

Leash or Harness? The man at the Pet store told me that for a small dog/puppy I should do a harness since they are so low to the ground and pulling on the leash can hurt them (pulling due to an emergency/fall, etc)

Hair brush: What type do you use, what works good, etc

Tooth brush: ?

Bowls – Plastic, SS or Ceramic. We are planning to feed raw, will that make a difference?

Pet Insurance: How soon should I get it? (I see that there are posts about HI here, I am checking on that)

Bed

Winter Coat/jacket/snowboots

Please feel free to suggest things that I am missing. :ear:

Thanks!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lemme take a stab at this..

Crate: I would buy a nice hard plastic one for now, you can get creative if you like after you see how oftne you use the basic one..

Leash: I would get a leash.. no time to teach the puppy how to walk correctly with the leash.. I think they just learn bad habits with the harness..

Brush: who knows.. lol

Toothbrush: Raw diet will do the trick!

Bowls: I would only use stainless steele and ceramic! Even more so if you are doing the raw..

Insuarnce: Beamer has, but we have never claimed anything on it yet.. so not sure if its worth it?? could be......

Beds: Plenty! lol.. Beamer also has an Ikea tent and a plush dog house..

He has assorted sweaters, coats and booties...

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are my suggestions;
Pet Carrier - hard plastic or fabric (like a fancy bag)? I assume you have to bring one of these when you pick up your puppy correct? I would not do a fabric carrier- your puppy can tear/scratch their way out. I would go for a basic plastic one (you can get cheap at Walmart) as these are great for trips to the vet ect.

Crate - for Home. What size? I like the 16wx19hx24L size Look on www.Craigslist.com as I always see these being sold-

Leash or Harness? The man at the Pet store told me that for a small dog/puppy I should do a harness since they are so low to the ground and pulling on the leash can hurt them (pulling due to an emergency/fall, etc) it really depends on the puppy. I have some puppies that will only walk w/a harness, some don't mind the basic collar/leash

Hair brush: What type do you use, what works good, etc I would get a metal comb and a wire brush for starters

Tooth brush: ? any basic toothbrush will do, but get enzyme toothpaste

Bowls - Plastic, SS or Ceramic. We are planning to feed raw, will that make a difference? I only use metal bowls

Pet Insurance: How soon should I get it? (I see that there are posts about HI here, I am checking on that) I don't have pet insurance- personally I would just stick some $$ under your mattress each month to use in case of an emergency-

Bed- we have lots of beds! I just got an awesome one at Sams Club-I also like the ones from Walmart. I don't put lots of $$ into beds, because they get puked on, peed on, washed a million times and wore out!

Winter Coat/jacket/snowboots- no advice there, I am in sunny California!

Happy shopping!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Perfect, Thanks Guys!
I love comparing prices and always end up getting great bargains when I spend some time searching for an item!


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Perfect, Thanks Guys!
> I love comparing prices and always end up getting great bargains when I spend some time searching for an item!


I'm with you! I have to feel like I am getting the absolute lowest price--- online shopping makes it so easy to comparative shop! I don't have any other advice to add to the great suggestions already given. I will say that I too am currently searching for the perfect pet bed (I have one from Walmart that Baxter does really like, BUT, it is just a bit smaller than I'd like for his main bedtime bed, and while it is washable, it doesn't have a removable cover (you have to wash the whole bed... worried it'll lose it's shape after a while.) I've tried the round circle beds from Petco.... He wouldn't even get on it. Ok, so I learned he likes a nesting bed with sides. So, I ordered one from dogbedking.com.... Ugh. Cheap foam---sent it right back. Now now I'm onto one from Orvis. I wanted to spend about $50, but it looks like everything in that price range is really low quality. So I splurged on a bagel bed: Haven't got it yet, but I'll keep you posted. (Used a $10 coupon code though, so it made me feel a bit better! lol)

I also wanted to add that I started with a leash, and we have not needed to get a harness. I just spent a lot of time right off the bat teaching him not to pull. I wouldn't even let my kids hold the leash on our walks until I was confident he would walk beside them. It is hilarious how smart these little guys are though.... When he walks with just me, his pace is FAST. I have the mindset that if I'm going to walk, I'm going to WALK (burn as many calories as I can.) I am also often in a hurry in the morning, and so I speed walk with him. When my kids take him out on the other hand, they are SLOW paced....

The other day we all went out together, and it was a beautiful day so I just wanted to stroll along with him. He couldn't understand why I was setting such a slow pace---he kept looking back at me and pulling. So Emma (my 9 year old) says, "let me have the leash mom" and immediately, Baxter slowed down to a leisurly stroll and we enjoyed the rest of our walk. It was kind of funny.... they really are creatures of habit!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Crate - for Home. What size? I like the 16wx19hx24L size Look on www.Craigslist.com as I always see these being sold...


What a great idea this was. I just found one 24x18x20 selling for $ 35. I am trying to get it down to $ 20. Regardless is a good price! I am waiting for an answer now! :ranger:


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> What a great idea this was. I just found one 24x18x20 selling for $ 35. I am trying to get it down to $ 20. Regardless is a good price! I am waiting for an answer now! :ranger:


BTW, Unless you are completely _set _on crate training, you may want to go the Petco route.... I'm glad I got mine there, because 3 weeks later, when we came to the conclusion that we were not going to continue with it, I was able to return it (30 days return policy there---even if opened, used, etc.) and get my money back


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

baxterboy said:


> ...The other day we all went out together, and it was a beautiful day so I just wanted to stroll along with him. He couldn't understand why I was setting such a slow pace---he kept looking back at me and pulling. So Emma (my 9 year old) says, "let me have the leash mom" and immediately, Baxter slowed down to a leisurly stroll and we enjoyed the rest of our walk. It was kind of funny.... they really are creatures of habit!


ound: Smart little cookie!

I looked at beds and I def want one with a removable cover so I can wash it. I am sure I'll buy every nick nack I find, I used to for my Zuly. Just a few wks ago when my sister got her new puppy (hav) she took out all of the things her pup inherited from my Zuly (snow hat, boots, raincoat, etc) I am happy that they are being put to good use!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

baxterboy said:


> BTW, Unless you are completely _set _on crate training, you may want to go the Petco route.... I'm glad I got mine there, because 3 weeks later, when we came to the conclusion that we were not going to continue with it, I was able to return it (30 days return policy there---even if opened, used, etc.) and get my money back


Well, if I decide to take the dog to be with me, I can always put my DH in the crate! ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Petedge is a great site for toys, crates, clothes, frontline, etc. You have to order $60 or there is a charge. www.petedge.com


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Well, if I decide to take the dog to be with me, I can always put my DH in the crate! ound:


LOL! Now, why didn't I think of that before I returned mine???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The funny thing is I've never incurred that charge Karen! LOL

I really love PetEdge.com, Dog.com, and Amazon. Brown Santa (UPS) is at our house quite often! There are so many great sites now and searching is so quick that I just Google whatever I'm looking for and then search around for the best price.

I'm not a big fan of Petco or Petsmart but they're good if you're in a hurry.

We only use a harness as I'm worried about their necks being hurt since they're so small but we have both. I'd get both and see what works best for you as they're inexpensive. If you do buy a harness get the one that's a step-in and you'll only have one buckle. Don't forget to buy bags to use for clean up on walks, they come with a little container you can attach to the leash.

Shampoo, conditioner, some type of nail clipper and lots of towels!

Be sure to have some sort of cleaner that gets rid of the stains your puppy is inevitably going to leave around the house!!!

You'll get tons of advice here!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Guys! 
Craiglist person replied with $ 30, I offered $ 25 now!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> I am a worry wart and need to plan things in advance all the time. I check prices, read reviews, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> So I have been reading and looking at things but still have questions. What other things do I need to get and where is the best place/brand to get it?
> 
> ...


camera and fresh batteries:biggrin1:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

JB Pet figures shipping by cost and not weight. We order crates and expens from them. Their standard black expens with the door are as good as any and I think costs about $45 including shipping. Pam orders crates for the puppies from them too. They do have an online store but I don't have the exact address right here. Google search for JB Pet or JB Wholesale.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Carefulove said:


> Thanks Guys!
> Craiglist person replied with $ 30, I offered $ 25 now!


Yep, I bought Todd's crate on Craigslist for $20 and it looks brand new...it's one of my favorite ever Craigslist finds


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

The person didn't reply yet, but I am in no rush!

Thanks for all the websites everyone, I am going to start checking those.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tom King said:


> JB Pet figures shipping by cost and not weight. We order crates and expens from them. Their standard black expens with the door are as good as any and I think costs about $45 including shipping. Pam orders crates for the puppies from them too. They do have an online store but I don't have the exact address right here. Google search for JB Pet or JB Wholesale.


Thanks. This is the webiste JB Pet


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Identification tag for the collar. Study dog behavior. Rest up before the pup arrives, you will need it!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought of the tag, but shouldn't we wait to have a name first? I want to name the pup after I meet him/her, I want a name that matches his/her personality.

Sleepless nights? Zuly was 45 days old when I got her, she used to sleep on my stomach and wake up every 2 hrs. I thought that was tough!...Until the first night home with my children (twin boys) ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay!!! The crate just arrived!:whoo:

I got it off Ebay for $ 27 (shipping included). Is 24x18x21 by priority pet products. Is almost new!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Let us know all the other fun stuff you buy! Lots of stuff puppy can chew so he/she doesn't use your stuff...or you!


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

Wondering what toys you guys recommend? Rascal wants to do fun things...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ALL of them!!! ound:

Mine love the soft toys with squeakers in them but they die within a few days so I buy inexpensive ones. Kongs are the best thing ever! Lots of stuff to chew, go to a Petsmart or Petco and you'll see all of the puppy teething toys. The hard plastic keys are a favorite.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Baxter is not really into most of his toys....until I bought something called a "Skineez" Petco and petsmart have them. They come in different kind of animals... He has a racoon that I attach to his "jumpin weasel" toy (a string on a pole that I swing around an he chases it.) He loved that one so much, I got another for him and he just carries that thing around the house. He had several stuffed animals to that prior, but would lose interest. This is a stuffed animal without the stuffing basically, and for some reason, he loves it.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, also the "egg babies" are great, although, Baxter didn't show much interest in his until I started hiding one or two tiny treats inside the body, then stuffing it full of the eggs. THEN, he would finally try to get the eggs out. Kees him busy for 10 minutes or so


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I forgot about the Skineez, we have them and my guys like them too. They like the Hide-A-Squirrel but I didn't put treats in it. We put the squirrels into a dirty sock overnight, I know it's gross but they lose their minds over dirty socks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Most used items in my house for Dexter is toys that squeak, stuffless toys, leash, collar, feeding bowl and water bowl, brush, comb, hair grooming spray, shampoo, ear cleaner, hair dryer (pet preferred, if not, do not use hot air, get a quieter hair dryer and most important hard plastic type household goods (bowls, drinking bottles). You will be very surprised in the items in your house that are considered toys to your pup.

When younger, a dog bed, short leash, lots of paper towels, Bitter Apple Spray (spray on items that you catch your pup chewing on), a good spray to deodorize clean-ups. 

And............most important, a pair of Eagle Eyes! Never let your eyes off of your pup when loose. Oh! Lots of PATIENCE! 

Once you begin to understand and bond with your pup, you will know what they want you to do. 

Oh! And, you must come back to the forum and post pictures and all your experiences, it's the rules. 

And while you are waiting....Read, read, read on dog behavior and training. Training begins as soon as you get your pup.

One more thing............Make sure you have plenty of money in your checking account because you WILL spend lots of money on your new pup!

Good luck on your new adventure! Dexter sends happy licks.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Crate - for Home. What size? I like the 16wx19hx24L size Look on www.Craigslist.com as I always see these being sold-





Carefulove said:


> I just found one 24x18x20 selling for $ 35. I am trying to get it down to $ 20. Regardless is a good price! I am waiting for an answer now! :ranger:





Eva said:


> Yep, I bought Todd's crate on Craigslist for $20 and it looks brand new...it's one of my favorite ever Craigslist finds


*CAUTION:* Be very careful about buying used items for a puppy from someone you do not know. This is being discussed in another topic. 
*I do not recommend used items from unknown sources for a puppy.*


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's another fun toy Baxter likes: "Bob a lot." He also has a "giggle ball" that he likes. I use them to feed him dinner.... it keeps him busy for about 15 minutes or so, and he eats all of his dinner having fun hunting it out. I especially like it when we happen to be going out at dinner time. Instead of leaving his dinner in a bowl for him, I put it in one of these and it keeps him occupied for a while longer. Here's a couple of pictures of Bax with his Bob-a-lot toy:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> *CAUTION:* Be very careful about buying used items for a puppy from someone you do not know. This is being discussed in another topic.
> *I do not recommend used items from unknown sources for a puppy.*


Kimberly, I replied in your other thread. I printed out the instructions from the site you sent on how to disinfect such items and will be doing that before getting a pup.
Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I just finished reading the cleaning instructions and it says ½ a cup of bleach (5%) in a gallon of Water will kill Parvo and I think Ringworm as well (can't remember right now).


----------

